# Hope springs eternal south of the border (we hope)



## observor 69 (13 Sep 2007)

LAWRENCE MARTIN 'When the hour is darkest, a hero will appear." -Anonymous. 

For America's sake, and for our own, we'd better hope so. 

On this continent, we confront strange circumstance. Canada, sound on the basis of so many barometers, is at one of its historic highpoints. 

The United States, beset on so many fronts, is much the opposite. 

Rarely in our bilateral history have we witnessed this. One parallel, perhaps, is the early years of Pierre Trudeau and Richard Nixon. 

After Canada's centennial celebrations, the sky looked to be the limit. But the shine soon faded. We limped through the stagflation of the 1970s. 

Any optimism today, any talk of a golden age, need be similarly curbed by the coincident regression of the United States. The interconnections are too many to be escaped. 

Reflective of the new America was its decision in Sydney this week to forego specific targets on greenhouse gas emissions. When the lead player balks, what chance is there of real progress? Washington's choice came as no surprise - post-9/11, America acts on its own hard-nationalist impulse (with Nixon and Henry Kissinger there was detente), and damn the torpedoes. 

The current U.S. plight is not something we like to dwell on. 

Good neighbourliness suggests we tread gently. Raise hard questions and any number of knees will start jerking, and out will pour infantile cries of anti-Americanism. Whether it's pro- or anti- is obviously beside the point. What counts is the degree of truth. 

Our future, to a degree, is on the line here. Realities must be faced: 1. Global warming . America is the world's biggest emitter and a leading foot-dragger. 

2. War and peace . The Iraq quagmire. 

3. Human rights . Washington was once a leading proponent, but post 9/11, think of the Geneva Conventions, of Gitmo, of Abu Ghraib, of rendition, of domestic spying. 

4. The arms race . Think of Ronald Reagan and Mikhail Gorbachev and the hope they stirred. Now think of unrestrained stockpiling, U.S. defence budgets that exceed all other nations combined, the weaponization of outer space. 

5. Collective security . Once the world leader on this front, Washington has undermined multilateralism in recent years, breaking or spurning no less than a half-dozen international treaties or conventions. 

6. Violence . America's gun culture is the most uncivilized of any civilized country. The Sept. 11 attacks killed 3,000. The country has had 100,000 gun-related deaths since. 

7. Health care . The U.S. system is not Sicko, as the hyperbolized film declared, but the country, a leader in obesity, leaves no fewer than 45 million people uninsured. 

8. Income equality . On the gap between the rich and the poor, no advanced country is doing worse than the world's wealthiest country. 

9. Culture . Perhaps 20 per cent is inspired and marvellous, while 80 per cent is dumbed-down trash. 

10. Economy . The world's most indebted nation. 

The United States is still the world's leading economic engine and technological trailblazer. Its leading universities are unsurpassed. 

Its founding ideals are an inspiration. Its people are terrific. 

But let's not kid ourselves. The United States of today is no shining city on a hill. While many of its ills have been festering a long time and don't heavily reverberate north of the border, many are new and do. The tilt of current-day America means Canada is more inclined to be caught up in the clash of civilizations. It means more border paranoia. It means Canada could soon get dragged down economically. It means no world leadership on arms control, the environment, etc. And if there is another terrorist attack, there is no telling what the resulting hysteria will occasion. 

That said, hope springs eternal south of the border. Think of two other times when America was on its back - the early 1930s and the late 1970s. Then think of the rebirths under Franklin Roosevelt and Mr. Reagan. 

Can it happen again? Think of Barack Obama. Multiethnic, a builder not a divider, young enough to be uncorrupted by Washington's ways, a man of global rather than nationalist values, Lincolnesque in voice and demeanour, an embodiment of the old and great American ideals ravaged by the current leadership. 

When the hour is darkest, a hero could indeed appear. 

lmartin@globeandmail.com 

http://206.75.155.198/showfile.asp?Lang=E&URL=/archivenews/070913/GM/070913fg.htm


----------



## 00334 (13 Sep 2007)

I really don't know where to start with this one.  There are so many things wrong with what Lawrence said beginning with Barrack Obama being a viable choice.  This is right (left?) out of left field.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Sep 2007)

Typical Mop & Pail left wing bullshit and tripe, and Martin is nothing more than anti American, half baked hack.

There should be a rule about posting his shit stirring crap, not only here, but anywhere knowledgeable, forward thinking adults congregate.

If anyone could be considered dumbed - down trash, he should only look in a mirror. That and anyone that takes his hen scratching seriously.


----------



## vonGarvin (13 Sep 2007)

1. Global warming . America is the world's biggest emitter and a leading foot-dragger. 

*OK, whatever.  Though Al Gore is all over this, I think the jury is still out on the latest of the chicken-little disasters about to engulf us all.*

2. War and peace . The Iraq quagmire. 

*All I can say is "Giggidy!"*

3. Human rights . Washington was once a leading proponent, but post 9/11, think of the Geneva Conventions, of Gitmo, of Abu Ghraib, of rendition, of domestic spying. 

*Think of those who would do harm to others, and to those who would prevent that.  Also think of the punishment laid down due to "abu ghraib": it was not institutional torture: it was a bunch of rednecks out of control, and they are not serving time.*

4. The arms race . Think of Ronald Reagan and Mikhail Gorbachev and the hope they stirred. Now think of unrestrained stockpiling, U.S. defence budgets that exceed all other nations combined, the weaponization of outer space. 

*"Oh my, outer space is weaponised".  Big friggin deal.  Think of the arms race and how, in the end, it won the Cold War for us.*

5. Collective security . Once the world leader on this front, Washington has undermined multilateralism in recent years, breaking or spurning no less than a half-dozen international treaties or conventions. 

*WTF does that have to do with "collective security?"  I don't see it.*

6. Violence . America's gun culture is the most uncivilized of any civilized country. The Sept. 11 attacks killed 3,000. The country has had 100,000 gun-related deaths since. 

*Comparing apples to lightbulbs gets you nowhere.*

7. Health care . The U.S. system is not Sicko, as the hyperbolized film declared, but the country, a leader in obesity, leaves no fewer than 45 million people uninsured. 

*So, who pays for it?  What model do they use, ours?  With our really short wait times, really efficient systems?  Oh, wait, we have to wait in long line ups, don't have the freedom to pay for better treatment if we can afford it and our system is not exactly known to be efficient.*

8. Income equality . On the gap between the rich and the poor, no advanced country is doing worse than the world's wealthiest country. 

*"It's so unfair that those rich slobs, who worked for everything they have, have so much.  I sit here on my arse, day after day, watching "Lifestyles of the Rich and Famous" and what do I get?  NOTHING!  IT'S NOT FAIR!!"*

9. Culture . Perhaps 20 per cent is inspired and marvellous, while 80 per cent is dumbed-down trash. 

*Little Mosque on the Prairie is timeless, rich, inspired and marvellous culture. *  

10. Economy . The world's most indebted nation. 

*Economy.  The world's most powerful nation?*


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (13 Sep 2007)

Well, that was the most pathitic thing I've read this week........but don't fret Mr. Martin, there are 3 days left.

Stooge.


----------



## 00334 (13 Sep 2007)

Just to touch on his statement that the US is the world's greatest polluter. That is a flat out lie.  China is the world's greatest polluter as detailed in a report by the Netherlands Environment Assessment Agency.  In 2005, their CO2 emissions were 2% lower than the US and in 2006 their were 8% higher.  I hope they don't plan on making a trend out of that kind of increase.


----------



## vonGarvin (13 Sep 2007)

What about acid rain "stuff", heavy metals filtering into the air, and other pollutants?  Have we forgotten them in our haste to brand CO2 as "public enemy number one?"


----------



## IrishCanuck (13 Sep 2007)

He can't hear you, he's stuffed his ears with all the money the Obama camp sent him.


----------



## 00334 (13 Sep 2007)

Captain Sensitive said:
			
		

> What about acid rain "stuff", heavy metals filtering into the air, and other pollutants?  Have we forgotten them in our haste to brand CO2 as "public enemy number one?"



Well I used the CO2 for comparison as it is generally used as a measure for how a country pollutes as it is a relatively measurable point source emission.  We can't really measure non-point source because it involves stuff like the oil that drips off your car when you're driving it.  Who knows how much of that ends up on roads and then into the sewer system.


----------



## GAP (13 Sep 2007)

Captain Sensitive said:
			
		

> 1. Global warming . America is the world's biggest emitter and a leading foot-dragger.
> 
> *OK, whatever.  Though Al Gore is all over this, I think the jury is still out on the latest of the chicken-little disasters about to engulf us all.*
> 
> ...


----------



## DBA (13 Sep 2007)

The debt thing has been mentioned before but should be repeated: if you live in an unstable country investing in or lending money to the markets of a stable country makes sense. If you live in a stable country then investing in less stable countries with higher profit potential also makes sense. The resulting capital flows provide security and development to less stable countries that might otherwise never materialize. So the base fact of a lot of foreign countries lending the US a lot of money isn't in itself an indication of US weakness, most likely it indicates the opposite. The opposite approach of lending money to unstable countries for development has generally been a disaster.

A factoid I picked up recently: "Overall, the American economy is, adjusting for inflation, $1.65 trillion bigger than it was six years ago. To put that gigantic number in some perspective, the U.S. economy has added the equivalent of five Saudi Arabias, eight Irans, 13 Pakistans, or 15 Egypts, depending on your preference." U.S. News & World Report article


----------



## observor 69 (13 Sep 2007)

1. Global warming .   America is the world's biggest emitter and a leading foot-dragger. 
Ya he got it wrong. America is "one of " the world's biggest emitter and a leading foot-dragger.


2. War and peace . The Iraq quagmire. 
Is it not a quagmire? Is the US not struggling to leave a stable government and army in spite of their poor start.

3. Human rights . Washington was once a leading proponent, but post 9/11, think of the Geneva Conventions, of Gitmo, of Abu Ghraib, of rendition, of domestic spying. 

My understanding is the US courts are attempting to right the wrongs, violations of the US constitution, of domestic spying instituted by Bush.

4. The arms race . Think of Ronald Reagan and Mikhail Gorbachev and the hope they stirred. Now think of unrestrained stockpiling, U.S. defence budgets that exceed all other nations combined, the weaponization of outer space. 
Has the "weaponization of outer space" program been show to work?

5. Collective security . Once the world leader on this front, Washington has undermined multilateralism in recent years, breaking or spurning no less than a half-dozen international treaties or conventions. 

"The United States will never seek a permission slip to defend the security of our country," Cheney told an audience at the Ronald Reagan Presidential Library and Museum in Simi Valley."

6. Violence . America's gun culture is the most uncivilized of any civilized country. The Sept. 11 attacks killed 3,000. The country has had 100,000 gun-related deaths since. 

How can you dispute that the US has a gun culture? Seems pretty obvious to me.

7. Health care . The U.S. system is not Sicko, as the hyperbolized film declared, but the country, a leader in obesity, leaves no fewer than 45 million people uninsured. 

With all it's faults Canada has one of the best health care programs in the world. 
http://www.oecd.org/dataoecd/46/33/38979719.pdf

8. Income equality . On the gap between the rich and the poor, no advanced country is doing worse than the world's wealthiest country. 
This is also a fact, reference available on demand.

9. Culture . Perhaps 20 per cent is inspired and marvellous, while 80 per cent is dumbed-down trash. 

Actually it is probably only 70%.  

10. Economy . The world's most indebted nation. 
China's 'Nuclear Option'
US politicians have been calling for trade sanctions with China or pushing for a revaluation of the Yuan.[24] Recently Mr. Xia Bin (a cabinet member of China's Communist Party) described using the possible sale of US Bonds as a bargaining chip against a yuan revaluation. Described as China's "nuclear option" in the state media, such action could trigger a dollar crash at a time when the US currency is already breaking down through historic support levels. It would also cause a spike in US bond yields, hammering the US housing market and perhaps tipping the economy into recession. It is estimated that China holds over $900bn in a mix of US bonds.[25]
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/money/main.jhtml?xml=/money/2007/08/07/bcnchina107a.xml

Poll: Obama, Clinton now virtually tied 
http://www.usatoday.com/news/politics/election2008/2007-06-04-poll_N.htm


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (13 Sep 2007)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> 1. Global warming .   America is the world's biggest emitter and a leading foot-dragger.
> Ya he got it wrong. America is "one of " the world's biggest emitter and a leading foot-dragger.



Yea, but if this clown thinks he should be part of the press, maybe he shouldn't start what was supposed to be a serious article with a pathetic undeniable lie.............why would anyone take the rest seriously?


----------



## 00334 (13 Sep 2007)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> 1. Global warming .   America is the world's biggest emitter and a leading foot-dragger.
> Ya he got it wrong. America is "one of " the world's biggest emitter and a leading foot-dragger.
> 
> 
> ...



So what you're saying is "America bad, Canada good."  How Canadian of you to be so pretentious.  How about this fact for you.  The US may have the world's largest debt but it's only 32 on the list of debt as a percentage of GDP.  Canada is 30th.  Stick that in your pipe and smoke it Mr. facts!


----------



## tomahawk6 (13 Sep 2007)

The two largest polluters are China and India, both were exempt from Kyoto. Russia is a close third.
Finally there just isnt the scientific proof to make the case for global warming. The best they can do is consensus and that aint science.


----------



## canadianblue (13 Sep 2007)

Baden I don't mean to dampen the debate, but posting this on here is akin to posting it on a forum for fans of Ann Coulter, Rush Limbaugh, or Bill O'Reilly, in the end you shouldn't be surprised by the comments coming right back at you.


----------



## tomahawk6 (13 Sep 2007)

So I guess you are saying that facts shouldnt get in the way of "the cause". Kyoto and global warming is aimed at the US. The US is the cause of all evil for the environmentalists/commies. Yet the facts remain that China and India are both exempt from Kyoto and they have what 1/2 -2/3's of the worlds population ? So lets tax the US taxpayer while the polluters continue to pollute.If you couldnt tell I am an avid Rush fan.


----------



## canadianblue (13 Sep 2007)

No, the Kyoto protocol is flawed. However at the moment the Kyoto protocol is the best we have, and if the scientific community makes a case that climate change is a threat one would be foolish to ignore them, it's akin to having 9/10 doctors saying that smoking will give you cancer, but basing all of your information on that one doctor who says smoking is good for your health despite the fact that one docter gets money from questionable sources. However it's odd that a nation would have so much trust in the same people who said that invading Iraq would be a cakewalk, and now have the same trust in the people who say that climate change is a hoax perpetrated by scientists. As well just because someone doesn't agree with the US, it doesn't mean they're a "commie".

I never liked Rush Limbaugh, I think it has to do with him making racist comments, beating up on the poor, and most of all mocking a person who suffers from parkinsons. I guess I'm uneasy with comments such as these:



> "The NAACP should have riot rehearsal. They should get a liquor store and practice robberies."





> "Have you ever noticed how all composite pictures of wanted criminals resemble Jesse Jackson?"





> "Take that bone out of your nose and call me back."


----------



## tomahawk6 (13 Sep 2007)

> I never liked Rush Limbaugh, I think it has to do with him making racist comments, beating up on the poor, and most of all mocking a person who suffers from parkinsons.



He didnt mock Michael Fox. He hasnt beat up on the poor. I have never heard him make a rascist comment. Try listening to the man. By the way he has a large Canadian audience. 

Link to the web site.

http://www.rushlimbaugh.com/home/today.guest.html


----------



## canadianblue (13 Sep 2007)

I did once and I realized why America has been so screwed up for the past 40 years. 



> He didnt mock Michael Fox.



So when he pretended to shake like somebody with parkinsons while talking about Michael J Fox he wasn't mocking him?



> He hasnt beat up on the poor.



By fighting to take away their healthcare coverage?


----------



## tomahawk6 (14 Sep 2007)

Sigs Guy said:
			
		

> I did once and I realized why America has been so screwed up for the past 40 years.
> 
> So when he pretended to shake like somebody with parkinsons while talking about Michael J Fox he wasn't mocking him?
> 
> By fighting to take away their healthcare coverage?



Fox doesnt shake when he takes his meds. To get sympathy he didnt take his meds before making the TV spots. A bit dishonest dont you think ? Second no one is denied healthcare in the US. All you have to do is show up at an ER or call 911. Healthcare isnt free and someone has to foot the bill. That someone are folks with insurance ie higher medical costs. Women with children are covered under Medicade. In that case its the taxpayer who pays their bill.

Healthcare isnt free in Canada either just look at the taxes you pay.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (14 Sep 2007)

Sigs Guy said:
			
		

> I did once and I realized why America has been so screwed up for the past 40 years.



...and welcome to the warning system. 
EDIT:
Oops, my fault. Just found the 3 pages of your previous BS in the CP.

Bye-bye.


----------



## RangerRay (14 Sep 2007)

I find it really hard to take anything Martin Lawrence says seriously.  He is a Liberal hack through and through.

Once I saw him on CTV Question Period.  He got into some conspiracy theory laced tirade about Bush and 9/11 that had nothing to do with the topic at hand, and both Jane Taber and Craig Oliver sat there in stunned silence for about 2 seconds before someone regained their composure and continued on with the show!


----------

